

Video of the Big Think search panel with Google, Bing, and Blekko - Matt_Cutts
http://bigthink.com/ideas/26756

======
jcr
Matt, you are way too close to this dispute. You need to take a step back from
the debacle and try to see it from the user perspective.

The real company motto of Google is simply, "Be Creepy." Even your CEO Eric
Schmidt has said as much. Google will track people and invade privacy in every
way it believes it can get away with. That is just the Faustian bargain every
person makes when using Google.

Microsoft simply implemented another way to be creepy, invade privacy and
track users that Google didn't think they could get away with or Google would
have implemented the same. Sadly, Microsoft is actually getting away with it.

Both Google and Microsoft are creepy. Both companies spy on people for
numerous reasons including for the sake of improving search results.

Now here is the tough question; Why do you believe Google has some sort of
moral high-ground in this dispute when Google would do the same if they could
get away with it?

The difficult part about posting this pointed question is I'm actually a big
fan of all the hard and important work you do removing scam and spam sites
from the Google search results. Though I may be critical of some of the
practices of your company, you personally have my respect for the good stuff
you do.

------
topcat31
Thanks for sharing the video Matt - I wrote a summary of my thoughts from an
SEO perspective here:

[http://www.seomoz.org/blog/summary-of-the-futuresearch-
talk-...](http://www.seomoz.org/blog/summary-of-the-futuresearch-talk-with-
google-bing-blekko)

I was fascinated by Bing's hints that an author's authority might not be tied
to a specific domain. Don't suppose there's any chance you could share
Google's thoughts on this Matt?

------
Matt_Cutts
Some people on HN might be interested in the points that Rich Skrenta makes at
31 minutes in, and then the follow-up (which finishes at 32:25).

